# T5 lower sex drive?



## Kristeen

Hi,

Does anyone know if taking t5's lowers sex drive?

KP


----------



## Milky

It makes my winky shrivel up even more and less hard but no affect on drive that l ever noticed....


----------



## Kristeen

ha cant say I notice my penis shrivel but low sex drive! boo

thanks for replying tho mate


----------



## Milky

Kristeen said:


> ha cant say I notice my penis shrivel but low sex drive! boo
> 
> thanks for replying tho mate


I noticed it ( just about ) and your welcome !


----------



## Aftershock

Dieting in general will lower set drive somewhat.

Sex drive is a resting function and will diminish under any form of stress and that includes a restriction of food.


----------



## Maturemuscle

I have to take T4 due to a benign tumour on my thyroid at the moment. It has actually brought back my sex drive and boosted it, along with my energy levels.


----------



## Aftershock

Maturemuscle said:


> I have to take T4 due to a benign tumour on my thyroid at the moment. It has actually brought back my sex drive and boosted it, along with my energy levels.


The T5's as the people are referring to here is not related to any thyroid meds, its basically just a high strength ECA combo.


----------



## StephenC

Kristeen, do you mean while it's active, after it wears off etc?

Also there are a lot of very poor quality eph/t5/eca caps doing the rounds just now.


----------



## Maturemuscle

Thanks Aftershock!


----------

